# Pinging Mario



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Possible marriage proposal on my birthday at Babbo Nov 24th -- My first time exploring NY, and he (magnificent Ron) is the love of my life.... Amazing this can happen after such turmoil! Mario, if you are out there, do me a favor and come out and give us a hug. Cheers! Stevie (aka Botanique)


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Hmm... you clairvoyant?


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

That sounds Great. Haven't been to NYC since 1969. Don't remember much other than it was late October and the weather was dismal, the Statue of Liberty was closed for some reason, and the City itself was rather "dirty" back then but we were there at the invite of our neighbor from Elmhurst IL. He played for the Mets. Saw a couple great games tho. 

When we lived in Geneseo NY (about a 5 hour drive to NYC) my wife and I planned on a trip to Catskills and NYC back in Sept 01 for our 5th Anniversary sadly we all know what canceled those plans. Anyhow always wanted to get to at least one his places. JMPO but I find very few of the folks that are on FN "interesting" but always enjoy his shows. Like his style plus he's a Paisano too. Bobby Flay is the other. (No offense meant to any of the others they're just not my cup of tea except maybe Alton Brown)

None the less congrats on the upcoming engagement. Have a great time in NYC.


----------

